# CPU - upgradeable?



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

I figure after another year or so, with more software and greater demands, it will be beneficial to upgrade the main computer in my model 3. Is that to be expected? Are others planning to do this? I heard that for those with FSD, they will upgrade. For those without FSD, is this an expected option to do in the future? Cost?


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Nom said:


> I figure after another year or so, with more software and greater demands, it will be beneficial to upgrade the main computer in my model 3. Is that to be expected? Are others planning to do this? I heard that for those with FSD, they will upgrade. For those without FSD, is this an expected option to do in the future? Cost?


No, I don't anticipate needing to upgrade the main computer. The FSD computer handles all the hard work and the main computer is already heralded as being very fast and responsive. So it's not looking like that there would be any benefit whatsoever.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Ahh, your post implies there are two main computers. One for the auto pilot / FSD .... another for other stuff. Fair?


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Maybe you can overclock it?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Nom said:


> Ahh, your post implies there are two main computers. One for the auto pilot / FSD .... another for other stuff. Fair?


there are multiple computers. the FSD computer is only processing things related to AP.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Nom said:


> I figure after another year or so, with more software and greater demands, it will be beneficial to upgrade the main computer in my model 3. Is that to be expected? Are others planning to do this? I heard that for those with FSD, they will upgrade. For those without FSD, is this an expected option to do in the future? Cost?


As Melinda says...there are a bajillion computers.

The 'main' computer dealing with the linux user interface on the touchscreen, the FSD neural net accelerator, the various vehicle controller gubbins that let all the bells and whistles talk over the CAN busses.

The tablet computer is not upgradeable...yet. Maybe they'll make a rev-2 upgrade when that exists and maybe it will be a slot-in replacement.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Ok. Thanks all.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Nom said:


> Ok. Thanks all.


Addendum: Just searched ebay for m3 parts - someone has parted one out and the 'media computer' is a totally separate module...so in theory it wouldn't be a *difficult* upgrade if/when it came out.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

MCU is typically what it is referred to - references to Main Computer or Media Computer. This was in the S and X for sure, not sure the Model 3 follows this. I need to go watch @Ingineer 's videos again and see what he labes/calls it.

I'm sure that in time we will think these need to be updated and there are updates available for older S and X, so there might come a time, but the 3's screen, navigation and screen is leaps and bounds ahead of the S and X today, so it all just depends on how heavy and bloated the SW becomes over time in the 3. I think Tesla needs to keep this in mind if they want these cars living for 300,000 to 1,000,000 miles as rated for the battery and motor.


----------

